# 2.2L I5, interference or not?



## quantogs (Jan 24, 2006)

need to get a new timing belt but wanna do the head gasket too. waiting for a long weekend to do it all, but am paranoid about the belt breaking and the valves kissing the pistons. sooooo is it an interference or non interference engine we posess in our Quantums???

tia


----------



## greyghostdub (Jul 1, 2010)

*Oh No. LOOK OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Yes the Dasher and Quantum 2.2 i5s do have interference between the cylinder and valves, and i quote:
".......so that the pistons are about equal distances below TDC, otherwise a fully opened valve could hit a piston."
By the way i loved the 2.2 auto, wow what an amazing amount of torque.


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

the 2.2L 10v? is NOT interference, its a low compression 8v engine with an extra cylinder (making it 2.2L displacement)... and was NOT on the Dasher LOL


----------



## quantogs (Jan 24, 2006)

Someone sent me this -----> http://www.audifans.com/kb/Engine_codes

looks like it's not an interference engine


----------



## A2L90E (Apr 1, 2002)

Not an interference engine. :thumbup:


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

The Dasher never had a 5 banger.

Now the 5 banger that has the 272* cam will become an interference engine! :banghead:


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

eurowner said:


> Now the 5 banger that has the 272* cam will become an interference engine! :banghead:


 true, with a high-lift cam you can make just about any engine interference... plus, they say that even "close" clearance can become interference when you break a timing belt at >7k RPMs


----------

